# What wedges do I need ?



## Gingzzapp (Nov 30, 2020)

I have played golf for many years and after a 5-6 year gap have got the bug again. I’m a high handicapper but when I get to play consistently am satisfied if I break 100. I have always liked Mizuno and recently purchased Mx 900’s and I love them and was playing some lovely golf until lockdown. I have a pw as part of set but which sw and/or other wedges would be best for me ? I would like to stick with Mizuno and would like wedges as forgiving as my irons. Any ideas please


----------



## Markybloke (Nov 30, 2020)

Gingzzapp said:


> I have played golf for many years and after a 5-6 year gap have got the bug again. I’m a high handicapper but when I get to play consistently am satisfied if I break 100. I have always liked Mizuno and recently purchased Mx 900’s and I love them and was playing some lovely golf until lockdown. I have a pw as part of set but which sw and/or other wedges would be best for me ? I would like to stick with Mizuno and would like wedges as forgiving as my irons. Any ideas please


----------



## leojhon (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello, all the mid handicappers out there. I am glad that I have come up with something exclusively for you. Golfing is no doubt a game of nerves, the right techniques, and experience.
But you can never underestimate the power of good golf gear. As much as this game is elite, so are the Best Golf Wedges for Mid Handicappers that I have brought you today.
Not only that but also, I have added a complete review to each golf wedge that we are going to discuss today. Also, for my loyal readers, there is a surprise in the end which you will only get once you make it to the end.
It will surely help you and give you the advantage over other readers who couldn’t make it till there. Also, I have added only the best options so instead of searching the entire market, you get to select from the best of the best options, that too, at a single place.
So, without any further delay, let us begin with the list and jump onto the first product.


----------



## jstin_lynch (6 mo ago)

Hello sir,

You will find some advice on golfing and choosing your golf wedges on 5 Best Golf Wedges 2022 - Golfawesome.


----------

